# Avg hours/miles on your 4 wheeler



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey guys, just bought a used atv and was wondering what the average hours and/or miles that some of you have on yours. It is an '05 with 900 miles and 2000 hours which sounded high to me at first but when averaged didn't look so bad. So what are the avg hours/miles on your bikes?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully you mean 200 hours because that would seem reasonable to me.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

That to me does not sound right. What that tells me is it took an average of 2.2 hours to go 1 mile. When you average the hours/years it is like 333 hours. Miles doesn't sound to bad but does not add up to me. However in saying that it is more important to find out how the maintenance is done. I have a 93 that runs like a top. Of course it is serviced every year and I do not take it to a ATV park ever to see if I can drown it.

In saying all of that, you must have thought it was worth the money. Take it in and have it serviced, keep up the service and most likely it will last a long time. Also do not see how deep in water it will go and not drown!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, 2000 is right. It does sound high, but the bike appeared to be kept up VERY well, and I did buy it. Just curious how it compares to some of the other bikes out there.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have an 02. Not sure about hours, guess I will look tonight but I know I just turned 2000 miles. We ride alot!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

I have one with over 4,000 miles on it not sure about hours are year model i am pretty rough on it usally if i want to go i go


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

'04 Honda Foreman 
450 hrs @ aprox 1000 miles

Alot of the time was with my daughter riding with me, so slow & low speed.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Someone spent alot of time going slow. I can understand it though, kinda hard to go fast without spilling the beer. Good luck with the new toy!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Would the hour meter stay running if someone left the key on while the bike was not running? If so you could probably rack up alot of hours before the battery went dead.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bought a 2006 450 Polaris Sportsman with 20 hours on it in 2008 . Well kept almost new. $2000 off price of a new one.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> Would the hour meter stay running if someone left the key on while the bike was not running? If so you could probably rack up alot of hours before the battery went dead.


Good question, I will check it out when I get home and get back to yall.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I stand corrected guys. I need to get new glasses, it has 216.1 hours...not 2161. I feel much better....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

fishfeeder said:


> I stand corrected guys. I need to get new glasses, it has 216.1 hours...not 2161. I feel much better....


That's a good thing!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

That is much better. I have an 01 Polaris 500 with about 2000 miles and about 300 hours. In general, you probably don't want a low ratio of miles to hours because to me that indicates it's probably been used more to play( mudding etc,) as opposed to one with a higher ratio ( like mine ) which gets used more for transportation to and from stand (etc.) I've hunted on places where it's 6 or 7 miles to some of the stands. That's easy hours.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Now that sounds better. I have been scratching my head trying to figure out how a bike can have so many hours with so few miles.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

'03 Kodiak
1935 miles and 390 hours


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

We've got an '06 Yamaha Rhino 700 with 12,300 something miles on it(no typo). It is in the shop for the first time getting a new stater and 2 new cv boots. This thing is used dailey on the ranch and has never failed to start until now when it quit charging, the shop guys were impressed. Bought a new '11 Kawasaki Teryx 750 last week, couldn't wait 2 weeks for a new Rhino. Hope I didn't make a mistake by not waiting.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Not sure about hours, but my 2005 Sportsman 400 has 6549 miles. I'll check the hours when I get home this evening. It gets used daily on our 2500acre ranch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, the hour meter will stay running if someone left the key on!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

My Ranger has 2400 miles and 700 hours. Its a 2008 700XP


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

99' Kawsaki Prarie 400 with 3000+ Miles and still goin strong!


----------

